# [SOLVED] APB Reloaded very low fps problem



## lolocastsb (Sep 6, 2010)

according to SRL I should be able to run this game at high+, however it's struggling to run at minimal settings. I've tried several different drivers and I'm currently on 285.62 which runs WoW and LoL completely fine.



Operating System
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i3 2100 @ 3.10GHz	34 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H61M-DS2 (Socket 1155)	30 °C
Graphics
831W ([email protected])
1024MB GeForce GTS 450 (MSI)	29 °C
Hard Drives
313GB Western Digital WDC WD3200AAJS-00L7A0 ATA Device (SATA)	31 °C
Optical Drives
hp DVD-ROM TS-H353C ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## lolocastsb (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

i don't think im able to edit.

i'd like to add that I just installed SP1


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

how much fps are you getting in-game?
everything above 30 fps is playable


----------



## lolocastsb (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

it's a very choppy 25-30 fps.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

What do you have for a power supply?


----------



## lolocastsb (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

solved


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

I apologize for my tardiness but may I ask you what was done to solve this? Also, can you please use the thread tools at the top of the post and mark this as solved.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

please when you solve an issue, try to post the solution so everyone else can benefit from it


----------



## lolocastsb (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: APB Reloaded very low fps problem*

installed the correct drivers for my video card. it's still a ram hungry game so I can barely run it on 4gb.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

APB reloaded is not a Ram hungry game, 2 to 3 Gig RAM should run the game without any issues


----------

